# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Schneeeee!? (A/CH)

## Joker

Holla,

wollen am Wochenede bisschen brettln gehen - Hat einer einen Tip wo derzeit gute Verhältnisse herrschen?

Bestes,
Fritz

----------


## Joker

Same Question today!  :Smile: 

Danke

----------


## Joker

aaaand today! any ideas? 
greetz

----------


## fipu

In der CH hats nun fast überall gute Pistenverhältnisse. 
Sonst kannst du hier mal noch nachsehen.
snow.myswitzerland.com/wispo.html

----------

